# Potatoes



## Leeroy (Sep 4, 2022)

First year using a digger. 1926 McCormick Deering . Sure beats the pitchfork.


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 4, 2022)

Leeroy said:


> First year using a digger. 1926 McCormick Deering . Sure beats the pitchfork.
> View attachment 1015081


Cool ! Did you refurbish it yourself?


----------



## Leeroy (Sep 4, 2022)

skeet88 said:


> Cool ! Did you refurbish it yourself?


No, my 17 year old son did. He has wanted a digger for years and found one last fall.


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 4, 2022)

Leeroy said:


> No, my 17 year old son did. He has wanted a digger for years and found one last fall.


That is great. Looks like the young man has some skills.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 9, 2022)

Looks good Leeroy.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 9, 2022)

Nice implement. I'd like to see a short video of it in action.

How did your taters do?

We had drought conditions most of July-August and tops keeled over a early. I need to check some hills to see what they produced. I leave them in the ground until cool weather and I can cure them and put into the root cellar. Just have to check that mice/voles don't start in on the rows.....


----------



## Leeroy (Sep 9, 2022)

The 'taters did good @Mad Professor . We were in an "extreme" drought from what seems like early June.
Wire worms were a bit of an issue but the worse ones will be cut up, blanched and froze. Yield seemed average to me, sorry I can't be more specific on that. Surprisingly no mice or voles, but the wire worms forced an earlier than planned harvest.
I tried linking a video but file was too large. My son will put it on via youtube shortly.


----------



## Leeroy (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Lionsfan (Sep 11, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Nice implement. I'd like to see a short video of it in action.
> 
> How did your taters do?
> 
> We had drought conditions most of July-August and tops keeled over a early. I need to check some hills to see what they produced. I leave them in the ground until cool weather and I can cure them and put into the root cellar. Just have to check that mice/voles don't start in on the rows.....


Mine did the same thing. My Yukon's still did good, Norkotah russet's were okay, Burbank russet's sucked.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 18, 2022)

Leeroy said:


> The 'taters did good My son will put it on via youtube shortly.


neat machine. well done project, restoration.

watched it several times, the dust din't bother me! ...... 

La Soda reds do well down here. planting time around or bit before December


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 18, 2022)

this one is avail in CA for $900 ebay. 1 hp required, or modded.... lol

*


*










Antique Horsedrawn Walking Potato Plow Digger Harvestor | eBay


Antique Horsedrawn Walking Potato Plow Digger Harvestor. Condition is Used. Local pickup only.



www.ebay.com


----------



## jolj (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm old fashioned and it's more fun than shoveling manure or snow.

Try to find an old True Temper like this one, new POS from Chi-Coms won't last a year........


----------



## jolj (Sep 18, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I'm old fashioned and it's more fun than shoveling manure or snow.
> 
> Try to find an old True Temper like this one, new POS from Chi-Coms won't last a year........
> 
> View attachment 1017980


 I have one of those & an a Mattock that works great in all kinds of soil. We use a mule & turn plow when I was young, 1960's.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Oct 4, 2022)

That looks like something that needs to come and live at my place lol. I just got done digging potatoes last weekend, man it is a lot of work.


----------

